# HELP! I bought Altima hubcaps but don't know what year they are and they don't fit?



## 97Maximum (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay, I was on Ebay the other day and ordered these:

well, the things says 15" but they didn't fit my Maxima. Now I think they are either 16" or the Altima has thinner tires.

So I'm wondering should I send them back or should I look for some Altima wheels that will fit? But what year Altima is that from they didn't say???

Argh I'm so pissed, I was trying to find the answer before I bought them but couldn't find anything by typing Maxima with Altima hubcaps. They look so friggin nice but now I can't put them on. 

And if I buy new steelies for it, I may have to buy tires too :-( But will a possible 2002-2003 16" altima wheels even fit the 97 maxima.


----------



## 97Maximum (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay...I did research with specs for Altima and it says that after 2000 they went to 16" wheels. The base model should have steelies. 

But now, will the nut holes fit my Maxima? Can't be too much different right?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you look on the back of the hubcap there should be a Nissan part number. Take that number and punch it into a part number search at an online Nissan site and it should tell you what year(s)/model(s) vehicle(s) it came on in the description. Try a site like 1stAAANissanParts.com.


----------



## 97Maximum (Jan 19, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> If you look on the back of the hubcap there should be a Nissan part number. Take that number and punch it into a part number search at an online Nissan site and it should tell you what year(s)/model(s) vehicle(s) it came on in the description. Try a site like 1stAAANissanParts.com.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Thanks, but I think those hubbies I bought are false advertising! 

I went to that site and the hubcaps are actually from a 16" Nissan Rouge! 

So I guess the new question is, if I do find an altima or any Nissan with 16" steelies will these caps fit? I like the idea of getting a bigger wheel, plus they look bad ass on the 97 maxima, but dayum the person selling me these had no idea what they were talking about.

I was always a bit leery about Ebay to begin with...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Why not contact the seller and tell him that what he sold you was not what was advertised and see if he'll buy them back and cover the shipping? The seller has a 100% rating and I'm sure he wants to keep that intact. It also says 7 day money back guarantee. That said, they should fit a 16" Nissan steel wheel.


----------



## 97Maximum (Jan 19, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> Why not contact the seller and tell him that what he sold you was not what was advertised and see if he'll buy them back and cover the shipping? The seller has a 100% rating and I'm sure he wants to keep that intact. It also says 7 day money back guarantee. That said, they should fit a 16" Nissan steel wheel.


I did email her and said that the caps were 16". But then I found out after I emailed that it's a rogue. 

I wanna keep the hubcaps and see if I can find 4 wheels...but it's more expense than I planned on if I have to buy new tires and if I can't find a wheel within the next week I'm returning them.


----------



## 97Maximum (Jan 19, 2012)

At this point, I'm thinking of either re-selling them for a higher price on craigslist, or keeping them for a few months until I get enough to buy 4 sets of steelies and tires from online.

I went to the junkyards today and it was a sad waste. I ended up just buying some wooden window regulator trims to make it atleast worth the cross town trip and rush hour traffic. 

what do you think?


----------

